
Writing modern JavaScript code - rbanffy
https://dev.to/scastiel/writing-modern-javascript-code
======
redditmigrant
The biggest issue with calling anything "modern JavaScript" is how much of a
moving target it is. Javascript, especially with react and react native seems
to be at an opportune moment to become the de-fact user interface language for
all but the most specialized projects. It would help if the community
understood its role as having moved beyond the DOM manipulation tool to be a
more stable, predictable language.

